# Wolves, Bobcats... say it isnt so



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

very very disappointing loss tonight to the bobcats, going down 97-92
and guess how many we lost the 4th quarter by? 5!!
pretty average game by all involved.
banks was equal game high with 8 assists, but only managed 4 points.
mccants had a solid 10 points, but had 5 fouls and 4 TO.. good to see him getting over 30 mpg though.
ricky was ricky, 20 points on pretty average field shooting.
the one highlight was the man, KG went huge with 24 pts, 22 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals and a block.
the little guys on the bobcats killed us, felton had 17,6,8 and knight had 24, 8.

really not a good sign for the wolves, they are really becoming one of the 'easy' beat teams now. as i've said pretty after pretty much every game, this off season better be something big.
we despirately need another 3 pt shooter on this squad, and it was quite obvious in this game 1-6 for the entire game from downtown is pathetic.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

KG didnt attempt a shot all 4th quarter.. he only got the ball 3 times in the last 4 minutes... 

have they never heard of reposting? when KG kicks it out... kick it right back in for him.. since the double team backs off

ricky tore it up tonight.. he couldnt miss it seemed like... 

i dunno.. whenever minny loses.. i feel like KG tries so hard and is always doing everything.. its retarded..


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow....I hadn't checked the score; I just assumed.... 

For some reason, League Pass decided to give me the Grizzlies game instead of Charlotte/Minnesota. Now I'm sorry I missed this one.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

we really need that 4th quarter big time shooter.
we do miss cassel, like him or not.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

abwowang said:


> have they never heard of reposting? when KG kicks it out... kick it right back in for him.. since the double team backs off


I don't really get it. KG doesn't have to shoot it every time, but he attracts so much attention from the defense, *especially* at the end of games. Yet sometimes he doesn't even get the ball. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> I don't really get it. KG doesn't have to shoot it every time, but he attracts so much attention from the defense, *especially* at the end of games. Yet sometimes he doesn't even get the ball. Doesn't make any sense.


exactly, the team just seems to use him as a decoy come the 4th.. put the ball into him, if he gets doubled or tripled he'll kick it out, its how he plays.
he can get the team those open shots in the 4th when they become so important


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well suprise suprise, still hurts to lose, KG was still playing with so much heart tonight as usual, but at least we are inching up the loser board for our pick.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> Well suprise suprise, still hurts to lose, KG was still playing with so much heart tonight as usual, but at least we are inching up the loser board for our pick.


This is true, it sucks losing, but if we could sneak up into a top 7 ish pick we may just be able to pick up someone servicable for next season ( noah anyone ?? )


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> ( noah anyone ?? )


Do you think that after the NCAA tourney he'll still be available around the seventh spot? I mean, it'd be great and all, but with teams like Portland, Charlotte, New York, Seattle, Houston and Atlanta definitely picking before Minnesota, will he still be there?

Laurie


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Do you think that after the NCAA tourney he'll still be available around the seventh spot? I mean, it'd be great and all, but with teams like Portland, Charlotte, New York, Seattle, Houston and Atlanta definitely picking before Minnesota, will he still be there?
> 
> Laurie


I'm hoping he won't. Not a fan at all.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Do you think that after the NCAA tourney he'll still be available around the seventh spot? I mean, it'd be great and all, but with teams like Portland, Charlotte, New York, Seattle, Houston and Atlanta definitely picking before Minnesota, will he still be there?
> 
> Laurie


very unlikely, disappointing that with the weakness in the draft a player like him wouldnt be available at 7 .. he's a good player and a hard worker, but top 5 is just showing how all over the place this draft is.
there is still no sure way to say where the pick will be. anywhere from 1-14... just have to hope we getlucky with the lotto, otherwise the trades and FA signings will be all we have to work with over the off season

obryant would be my personal pick, depending on where we land


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well who are the "elite" prospects?
Aldridge
Noah
Gay
Tyrus Thomas
O'Bryant
Rondo?
Shelden Williams
Adam Morrison
J.J Reddick
Hilton Armstrong
I'm pretty sure that, thomas and Noah are staying so, one of those could be on our team next year.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

moss_is_1 said:


> Well who are the "elite" prospects?
> Aldridge
> Noah
> Gay
> ...


O'Bryant would be a great help to Minnesota if he could develop more strength to go with his size. Not sure somebody who cheats is my idea of a great team member, though. His tourney performance aside, I'm still kinda high on Reddick--and the Wolves could certainly use a good shooter, especially at the ends of games.

Laurie


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i like reddicks chances as a pro aswell, but not really on the wolves
mccants and jj at the 2 spot doesnt have much leeway on opposing match ups, very similar style, mainly there for their shooting touch.
if we luck out or trade higher up id love to get aldridge or noah... i like tyrus but we dont need a kg back up.
otherwise obryant would be ideal


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> i like reddicks chances as a pro aswell, but not really on the wolves
> mccants and jj at the 2 spot doesnt have much leeway on opposing match ups, very similar style, mainly there for their shooting touch.


Not sure I wouldn't really rather have Reddick than McCants. McCants is decent and all, but IMO he may've already topped out as high as he's going to go. Having somebody young and new who can be developed as a long-term/career franchise player _and_ can give you as much as McCants is now is very tempting.

Laurie


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice free throws by Hassell at the end. Down 3 with 15-20 seconds left, he bricks both free throws. ugh!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Not sure I wouldn't really rather have Reddick than McCants. McCants is decent and all, but IMO he may've already topped out as high as he's going to go. Having somebody young and new who can be developed as a long-term/career franchise player _and_ can give you as much as McCants is now is very tempting.
> 
> Laurie


Heh, I'd say it's the exact opposite. Reddick is as good as he's gonna get, while McCants has the potential to be a superstar. I don't see superstar potential in Reddick at all, and I definately don't see any way he would become a franchise player. McCants is a much more explosive scorer, and is might even be as good of an outside shooter. McCants has improved every day this season, and there's no end in sight.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> Heh, I'd say it's the exact opposite. Reddick is as good as he's gonna get, while McCants has the potential to be a superstar. I don't see superstar potential in Reddick at all, and I definately don't see any way he would become a franchise player. McCants is a much more explosive scorer, and is might even be as good of an outside shooter. McCants has improved every day this season, and there's no end in sight.


:yes:

Just because JJ is extremely good at shooting and free throws doesn't necessarily mean he's the best player out there. Frankly, I don't really see the athleticism out of him as he was playing.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> :yes:
> 
> Just because JJ is extremely good at shooting and free throws doesn't necessarily mean he's the best player out there. Frankly, I don't really see the athleticism out of him as he was playing.


But if what you _need_ is a fine shooter who can make free throws, isn't that what counts with Reddick? Asking for great athleticism when that's not what you need doesn't make sense to me.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

This is not a good time for me to clarify. It is only my opinion.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Being a good FT shooter is just an added bonus. Hardly something that should factor in much when assessing a player imo.


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

sorry but im really not surprised that minny lost


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

coco killer said:


> sorry but im really not surprised that minny lost


So are you saying that we are surprised by the losses?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> So are you saying that we are surprised by the losses?


LOL yeah, we're all real shocked


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Juxtaposed said:


> So are you saying that we are surprised by the losses?


I'm suprised by the last two, yes. Things will improve, though; it's just a nasty patch is all.

Laurie


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, but those road losses over the last month are always because they blew their leads especially in the 2nd half. That is what they are doing all season long.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Yeah, but those road losses over the last month are always because they blew their leads especially in the 2nd half. That is what they are doing all season long.


Thats what is makin the losses even harder, they keep playing well through 2-3 quarters and just keep blowing the lead and letting the other team overtake them in the latter stages of the game.


----------

